# Moving to Vancouver in August



## ash150288 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello all,
Myself and my girlfriend (both 22) are moving to Vancouver in August on 2 year working visas I was just browsing for some basic info on the forums and found it very helpful. I was just going to ask for some advice on getting work and a rental. 

We have looked on craigslist for a basic idea on what rentals/share accom there is in Vancouver and it seems very good. Just wondering some other websites/venues I can recieve info when I get over there. 

We were going to hire a car for the first week and go looking for a house and jobs as I am a chef and have worked at some very good restaurants and currently do I am hoping to find work easily. My girlfriend on the other hand is working in environment for the government and apparently it is hard to find jobs over there in such areas if you are an immigrant, but shes fine to work in a bar or something along those lines.

Also we are looking to make a trip over the border to usa and wondering if all we need is a visa waiver to do so..? 

I cant think of much else to ask but I'm sure I think of 10000 things soon. If anyone feels like commenting and giving some general advice that would be great. Thankyou.


----------



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

Ash,
Try MLS.ca for finding rental properties. It is a national site for all realestate listings including rentals. It is very above board as is monitored by the national real estate association.


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

ash150288 said:


> Hello all,
> Myself and my girlfriend (both 22) are moving to Vancouver in August on 2 year working visas I was just browsing for some basic info on the forums and found it very helpful. I was just going to ask for some advice on getting work and a rental.
> 
> We have looked on craigslist for a basic idea on what rentals/share accom there is in Vancouver and it seems very good. Just wondering some other websites/venues I can recieve info when I get over there.
> ...


Hello! 

Alright so I know nothing about the legal process but in terms of housing, I would avoid Craigslist. I'm sure there are lots of legitimate ads but it still seems very shady to me. I'd recommend View It:
www(dot)viewit(dot)ca 

It's a lot less shadier to me. You might also want to try looking at university's off-campus housing websites:
sfu(dot)myidealhome(dot)com
www(dot)students(dot)ubc(dot)ca/parents/housing(dot)cfm?page=offcampus

If your girlfriend wants to be a bartender or a waitress who serves alcohol she needs a "Serving It Right" license. It's mandatory. If you're caught without it, there's huge penalties. (It's basically a certificate that makes you aware on proper liquor serving). You can consult their site at:
www(dot) servingitright(dot)com

Good luck and if you need anymore help just holla 

PS: Sorry I can't paste links because the site won't let me yet but just take out the spaces where necessary


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You may find some links on my website of use, see my sig below. I have been a bit lax in keeping them up to date, but they may help. My wife taught environmental engineering before retiring, when you get here, give her a call (Terry) @ 604-575-0911, she may be able to give your wife some suggestions on where to look for work in that field. 

Paul


----------



## Jakespikey (Apr 18, 2009)

ash150288 said:


> Myself and my girlfriend (both 22) are moving to Vancouver in August


I'll be heading over in August as well, can't wait 



ash150288 said:


> Also we are looking to make a trip over the border to usa and wondering if all we need is a visa waiver to do so..?


I little while ago I posted this on my blog, because this issue is quite confusing

"Essentially the rule is your only allowed to spend up to 90 days in the US on the visa waiver program, however time you spend in Mexico and Canada counts towards this 90 day limit. Since my Canadian visa allows me to work in Canada for 2 years and it’s likely that at some point after 90 days I will want to visit America, the visa waiver will be useless, which means I have to apply for a B1/B2 visa if I want to visit for tourist reasons.

Now to make matters a bit confusing, many people online say that this isn’t the case and you can visit numerous times and you will be fine. I called the US consulate and was advised to get the visa, and it could well be that it’s one of those regulations which you are told are enforced but perhaps it isn’t enforced at all or perhaps it even depends on the customs officer. If however it is enforced when I try to come, I don’t want to be told I can’t get into the US unless I leave North America and then come back (which is the only way your meant to get another 90 days and can make for an expensive experience)." If you want to see my experience with theclick here.

If you want more advise tailored towards Aussies, check out this website;CanAussie.

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## jenns027 (May 31, 2010)

Also if you're going to be a chef, you might have to take a course (it's only a one-day course) called Food Safe.  I know my friend who came out from Quebec had to get that certificate before he could work as a chef here in BC.

Craigslist is pretty good for housing actually. Just make sure you thoroughly inspect the place before agreeing to anything.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## ash150288 (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the advice everyone, we talked another couple we are friends with to come with us so now theres 4 of us! can't wait to get there i shall check out those sites, thanks


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I left you my number in a previous post. It has changed, it is now 604-200-1342


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Ash,

Good on you for making the move! Imoved to Canada and started CanAussie(dot)com a couple of years ago (thanks Jake for the link!), and it's a great thing to do 

Feel free to ping me either here or there if you have any questions - building up a question bank on that forum too for helping people moving over in the future on a WHP.

Best of luck!

J


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Jared said:


> Hey Ash,
> 
> Good on you for making the move! Imoved to Canada and started CanAussie(dot)com a couple of years ago (thanks Jake for the link!), and it's a great thing to do
> 
> ...



Nice site, I will add a link or 2 today on Vancouver Canada Tourism under immigration

Paul


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

telcoman said:


> Nice site, I will add a link or 2 today on Vancouver Canada Tourism[/url]
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, I was checking out your site the other day - when I get time I'll do likewise.

J


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Jared said:


> Thanks Paul, I was checking out your site the other day - when I get time I'll do likewise.
> 
> J


Just did it Jared. Happened to be doing some maintenance anyway. Vancouver Canada Tourism


----------



## ash150288 (Apr 28, 2010)

hey thanks CanAussie is an awesome site, just wondering if anyone knew the closest NBA stadium to Vancouver? I am very keen to see a game as I am a big basketbal fan. If you happen to know thats great cheers!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Vancouver no longer has an NBA team, Closest is in Seattle 150 Km to the south.


----------



## ash150288 (Apr 28, 2010)

telcoman said:


> Vancouver no longer has an NBA team, Closest is in Seattle 150 Km to the south.


seattle merged in 2006 and no longer have a team either, oh well ill try find one on a map


----------

